# Intake porting



## 04black (Apr 2, 2011)

Since the 04 goats come with the ls6 intake stock, would it be worth the money to have it ported?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

How much money you talking?


----------



## 04black (Apr 2, 2011)

I dont know....lets say 300 for port and polish


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

If you have another ride, and can let the goat sit while you take off the intake and have the work done, there's a guy down in the Tampa area that does nothing but that kind of work, suppose to be the best. I've read several articles about the shop and the work they do. Jeremy Formato is the dude's name. I've talked to him on the phone about some work. I just couldn't let my Goat be down for more then a couple days, being my daily driver. I ended up going the with the LS3 top end anyways and had to get a rectangle port intake, so just got a FAST instead of getting the LS3/L76 intake ported in a timely manner. He's a really nice and knowledgeable guy. Fasterproms - Independent LSX Tuner & Porter for GM Performace Vehicles. It will at least give you an idea of how much money you'll be spending.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Gains on a LS6 will be minimal compared to the LS2 manifold. I ported out the neck of mine to 79mm to better accommodate my BBK 80mm TB. That was fairly easy. I just bolted the adapter plate for the BBK that goes from the 80mm to 75mm which is the stock opening size onto the manifold and took a die grinder to it. I ground both the plate and the manifold neck at the same time to match them up and then polished it. At 79mm I called it quits as it was close enough and I didn't want to get it too thin in the neck. I figure I got about an 11% cross sectional area increase plus a perfectly matched transition. There are other things you can port on a LS6 but like I said I think the gains are fairly small. For the money I'd send it down to TPIS and have a 90mm neck put on it for a bigger TB.


----------



## 04black (Apr 2, 2011)

Ok, then i have another question. How much better is the FAST intakes vs the ls6 intake? I've read about a minimal gain on top end but thats about it.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

04black said:


> Since the 04 goats come with the ls6 intake stock, would it be worth the money to have it ported?


No.


04black said:


> Ok, then i have another question. How much better is the FAST intakes vs the ls6 intake? I've read about a minimal gain on top end but thats about it.


I would spend money else where than to mess with a "LS6" intake. The best of my knowlage the LS6 intake can't be taken apart like the LS2 intake. Most you are going to do is port match it. The FAST intakes are more benificial to people who go with huge cam, head, displacement increase. The power to money value is lop sided for the average jo that do minimal mods to his car. The stock intake is not much of a bottle neck to a point. Depending on what your goals are, the stock intake should satisfy your needs.


----------



## 04black (Apr 2, 2011)

right now im looking at doing heads, tb, and probable nitrous. car's got kooks lt headers, x pipe with magnaflow mufflers, and a pretty big cam(don't know how big as it was in the car when i bought it). im strapping it on the dyno saturday so once i have some numbers ill go from there


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

From what I've read on the vette forums, Formato no longer ports LS6 intakes. Too little gain for the work involved. They claim the LS6 is good for about 450RWHP on a 5.7-6.0. Above that, stock, intake, TB, and heads all start to restrict air flow.

Larry


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

04black said:


> Ok, then i have another question. How much better is the FAST intakes vs the ls6 intake? I've read about a minimal gain on top end but thats about it.


I did read in a dyno test in either GM High-Tech Performance or High Performance Pontiac (subscribe to so many damn mags can't keep them straight) where they replaced the stock LS1 manifold with a FAST 102 and got a gain of 14 rwhp on the dyno on the stock motor. They were testing a bunch of different cams and did the baseline with and witout the FAST, to see where it stood. After the baseline run, they ran all the cams with the FAST 102 on. 

The more mods you've done to your car, the more the intake gain will be. Alot of people don't think 14 hp is worth $950 bucks. But again, that 14hp is on a stock motor. I don't know of anybody that slapped a thousand dollar intake on their LS1/2/3 and hadn't had anything else done to it. When you are considering this part, 99% of the time you've got heads, cam, headers, injectors, cat-back, etc. to go with it.


----------



## 04black (Apr 2, 2011)

dustyminpin said:


> I did read in a dyno test in either GM High-Tech Performance or High Performance Pontiac (subscribe to so many damn mags can't keep them straight) where they replaced the stock LS1 manifold with a FAST 102 and got a gain of 14 rwhp on the dyno on the stock motor. They were testing a bunch of different cams and did the baseline with and witout the FAST, to see where it stood. After the baseline run, they ran all the cams with the FAST 102 on.
> 
> The more mods you've done to your car, the more the intake gain will be. Alot of people don't think 14 hp is worth $950 bucks. But again, that 14hp is on a stock motor. I don't know of anybody that slapped a thousand dollar intake on their LS1/2/3 and hadn't had anything else done to it. When you are considering this part, 99% of the time you've got heads, cam, headers, injectors, cat-back, etc. to go with it.


I've got the cam and headers. I'm thinking about slapping some 862 heads on also as i have found a complete set for 125. The injectors I know nothing about since everything was done before i bought the car.


----------



## 04black (Apr 2, 2011)

car dynoed 371rwhp 355rwtq. would i see any gains by doing any kind of port work to the intake?


----------

